# Martial arts schools & Christianity...



## Brother John (Aug 31, 2003)

Before any of our beloved moderators jump in and say that this is addressed on an already existing thread... (it is) let me say why THIS ONE is different.

I'm not really starting a thread persay. I'd like to get e-mails from those who are in schools that are in a Christian setting... where the gospel is a part of the regular school life.
This sparked some curiousity in me and I'd like to know how it is for different groups.... what your experiences (good & bad) have been like.

IF you'd like to respond here.... 
Great.
If not, please feel free to PM me or E-mail me.
Thanks
Your Brother
John


----------



## thesensei (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *I'd like to get e-mails from those who are in schools that are in a Christian setting... where the gospel is a part of the regular school life.
> This sparked some curiousity in me and I'd like to know how it is for different groups.... what your experiences (good & bad) have been like.
> *



Good question.  I became interested in the martial arts when I was very young after seeing an evangelist do a demonstration in children's church.  However, I did not have an opportunity to study formally until I reached my teenage years.  My instructor was also my youth pastor who started a team in our youth group called Champions for Christ Karate (he previously started the same tea at Bob Jones University).  The purpose and goals of the team say it all.  I quote from the CFC Karate handbook:



> _Purpose and goals _
> 
> *The primary goal of the CFC Karate tead is simply to bring the lost to a saving knowledge of Jesus Christ using the strong impact of the martial arts.  *This is accoplished through the preaching of God's Word throughout demonstrations of the martial arts.
> 
> The seconday goal of the team is to train others in the martial arts so that they too can build demonstration teams of their own, thus spreading the gospel and the ideals of the CFC Karate team.



I was an active member of the team for 3 years until I went to college, and it accomplished it's goals very well.  

I know of at least 4 guys (including myself) that have gone out to lead teams in other places (out of about 20 that I saw involved in the program while I was there).  The focus has stayed positive, and the quality has stayed high.

I am very shortly planning to start a similar team in the church where I am currently on staff - as soon as things are a little less hectic!

Hope I've answered your question.

Salute,
Jeremiah


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 2, 2003)

The original TKD school that I began my training at when I was 7 yrs old had a lot of hard core Christians who were involved. One of the top black belts from the school (also a national champion in point karate) is now a minister. 

It ended up being a positive thing, actually, to have these members. They were a tolerant bunch, in that they didn't make people feel uncomfortable in class who might not share their beliefs. They did a bible study at the school after Wednesday night class. It was actually pretty cool because it was "non-denominational" so anyone could attend. No one was pressured to attend, but if someone was interested in learning about Christianity in a non-confrontational environment, this provided a vehicle for them to do so.

The head instructor kept it pretty secular in the classroom, however, so other non-christians didn't feel threatened or unwelcomed. 

It was a good way to "spread the good news," in a tolerant and welcoming fashion, I thought.

 :asian:


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 2, 2003)

my personal experience:

A school I used to train at was sold to another teacher... the original owner didn't have any black belts he wanted to pass it on to, and he wanted to get out of the martial arts business, so he sold the school to another instructor from the same style, who was a competent teacher, but wasn't someone any of us knew...

however...

he began and ended each class with a Christian prayer, which had never been done before.  Probably only about half the students were practicing Christians. the rest were a mix of Athiest, Agnostic, Hindu, Buddhist, Jewish, Muslim, and even the Pagan or two.

the old instructor was a christian, but didn't incorporate his faith into the classes he taught.

many people were uncomfortable with it, and although we spoke to him about it, the instructor made it clear that he was going to continue opening and closing his classes in this manner.  about 10 of us left the school, some of us abandoning contracts for months of teaching that we'd already paid for. the school eventually went bankrupt and closed.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 2, 2003)

I don't think that instructor was being very fair to the students of that school. That's too bad.


----------



## Shodan (Oct 22, 2003)

Curious about this one as I have given thought to teaching out of one of the classrooms at our church.  How was Christianity incorporated?  Like, besides opening and closing in prayer or having a Bible study before or after class, how was Christianity interjected DURING class.  Was it just mainly principles of Christianity, like treating others as you want to be treated, etc....or more than that?  

  I do Kenpo and would have no clue how to interject Christianity during class other than by being myself and trying to be Christ-like.  I am not a very outspoken person either so the best choice for me would be to just make it a casual Christian atmosphere........I wouldn't want to run people off who wanted to learn the art but not the religion!!

  Anyway, this is interesting to me.

 :asian:  :karate:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2003)

Rehashing an occasional old thread is fine. (I am not commenting on whether or not that is happening here.) New members join all the time.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 22, 2003)

My sifu goes to church with me, and I would say at least half of the school. We have a copy of the ten commandments in the school even. We are very open and vocal about our faith, but are also very acepting of others own beliefs. We do not bring in religion into class, anyones. It goes well. People know our beliefs and we know theirs. We have athiest, to muslim, to jewish as well. Everyone leaves that at the door.

7sm


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 22, 2003)

I knew a guy who opened up a school with the intent of marketing it to Christians.  He didn't lead the students in prayer, but his goal was to hit that market by insuring that his prospective students were aware there wouldn't be meditation or Asian religious influences in the class.  He also had aerobics classes with Christian music and that had a dress code that didn't offend more conservative Christian sensibilities (no thong leos).  

It failed.  

Had a friend who put the Christian cross in the logo of his school.  He didn't run prayer groups, either, and kept the proselytizing out of his school...I think...but his school failed too.  

Both of these examples might indicate business incompetence, and perhaps have nothing to do with their Christian perspective.

Still, I think most people, when they're thinking of martial arts and shopping for a style, don't think about their faith as an issue...provided the school does nothing to threaten the integrity of their beliefs.  

I run a secular school...and have two ministers currently teaching for me.  I had another years ago, but he moved out of town.  There is no friction.  They feel safe bringing their kids here.  We've had no problems.  Jews, Muslims, atheists, Hindus, Protestants, and Catholics all train together.

Regards,

Steve Scott


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 12, 2003)

I know a school with the fish right on the sign. Their business is very well established. I hope to be as fortunate some day.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 12, 2003)

Depends on the market, I suppose.  If you're in a heavily Christian community, it'll fly.

SCS


----------

